
Another Megadrought this year? - lbtuda
https://weatheraction.wordpress.com/2014/07/07/extreme-weather-megadrought-of-1540-much-worse-than-2003/
======
lbtuda
[http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/erde-klima/die-angst-
vor-d...](http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/erde-klima/die-angst-vor-dem-
jahrtausendsommer-15712886.html)

They write that the Westwinddrift is fallen apart, and it seams like it is an
unstable system. Same as 1540?

